# Gentoo, vostre impressioni d'uso.

## C4RD0Z4

Ciao a tutti,

questo è il primo messaggio che posto in questo forum. Sono da un annetto circa, un utente Slackware, molto soddisfatto della sua pulizia ed essenzialità. Inoltre non è per niente difficile da installare. Devo dire che ho imparato molte cose con Slackware, e penso che sia tutto sommato una ottima distro. L'unico grosso scoglio che ho trovato è nell'aggiornare il sistema. Lo so che forse non è completamente nella sua filosofia ( prettamente senza troppi fronzoli ), ma uno strumento che permetta di fare ciò sarebbe ben gradito. Ma non è per questo che scrivo.

E' da un po' di giorni che sto prendendo in considerazione di passare a Gentoo. So che gode anch'essa della fama di distribuzione senza fronzoli, ossia senza tool grafici di configurazione alla Mandrake/Fedora/SuSe, e so che c'è questo fantomatico Portage, che gestisce in modo comodo le dipendenze tra i sorgenti dei pacchetti ( un po' come APT di Debian con i binari, giusto? ). Volevo chiedervi dei consigli e vorrei sapere le vostre esperienze con questa distro, soprattutto di chi ha fatto il passaggio da Slackware. 

Ciao.

----------

## pietronelafricano

E passa su gentoo, ci  si diverte di + ..

E' + personalizzabile, 

Eppoi qua siamo tutti una grande famiglia ..  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Cerberos86

intanto...benvenuto!!!!

le mie impressioni.....

- portage è come una droga...crea dipendenza (oltre a calcolarle   :Laughing:  ), provare per credere;

- il bello di gentoo è che puoi installare QUELLO CHE VUOI.... Kde 3.4 con 10'0000 eye candies? si puo fare.... preferisci usare solo ed esclusivamente la shell senza nemmeno il server X ? naturalmente si può fare.... Quello che veramente mi piace di gentto è che si adatta perfettamente alle tue esigenze, visto che puoi installare ogni singolo programma (pacchetto) con portage.

Per il resto non posso fare altro che consigliarti di provarla   :Wink:   .

----------

## Onip

Pulita

Semplice

Ordinata

ha Portage

Grande Community (questa)

in una parola ==> provala

----------

## .:deadhead:.

ironico ON

OSTE, com'è il tuo vino?  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

ironico OFF

io slack non l'ho mai usata, quello che ti posso dire è che ti troverai davanti a: TONNELLATE DI MATERIALE du qualunque cosa che potrai trovaresul sito ufficialesul WIKI [sia italiano che internazionale](last but the BEST) sul forumcon le altro distro t avran detto cerca, con Gentoo Trovi!  :Smile: 

Benvenuto. Più che consigli credo che la cosa migliore per te [che non sei proprio a digiuno di shell e le ossa con slack te le sei di sicuro fatte] di leggerti tutto l'handbook [quello in inglese per ovvie ragioni è più aggiornato] ovviamente relativo alla tua modalità di installazione [con o senza rete] e capire, entrare nello spirito di gentoo.

Magari, se non hai tante cose da fare, fallo in questo weekend: in settimana leggi, sabato mattina parti, mentre sei fuori al sabato sera lo lasci compilare, e la domenica mattina la investi nel customizzarla secondo le tue aspettative.

Risultato: lunedì proximo sei un gentooista fatto e finito... se poi ti piace così tanto da volerti lanciare in imprese mirabolanti, fai un salto su www.gech.it e vedi se ti può interessare la cosa.

iauz

----------

## C4RD0Z4

 *Cerberos86 wrote:*   

> intanto...benvenuto!!!!
> 
> le mie impressioni.....
> 
> - portage è come una droga...crea dipendenza (oltre a calcolarle   ), provare per credere;
> ...

 

Ma il Portage lascia in giro "sporcizia"? E che intendi per INSTALLARE QUELLO CHE VUOI ( credo si possa fare anche con Slackware, ma con Ubuntu no! Lo installata di recente ed è partita in quarta...vabbè questa è un'altra storia)?

----------

## lavish

Io ho fatto il passaggio slackware ==> gentoo.

Ritengo slack davvero ottima, pero' le carenze sono due:

1) mancanza di tool decenti per l'aggiornamento dei pacchetti (ok ci sono i vari swaret & co. ma la qualita' dei pacchetti fa schifo -> vedi linuxpackages.net ... )

2) il fatto che slack non sia aggiornata costantemente (bugfixing e sicurezza) dovuto al fatto dell'organizzazione della distro (quando pat e' stato male slack si e' fermata con lui)

Insomma queste 2 sono le carenze piu' grav secondo me... gentoo non le presente e al contrario porta un numero di vantaggi incredibile.. in primis il fatto di essere una meta-distribuzione ^_^

Ciao!

<EDIT> BENVENUTO!!!

----------

## C4RD0Z4

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> che non sei proprio a digiuno di shell e le ossa con slack te le sei di sicuro fatte
> 
> 

 

Purtroppo per me, lo scripting bash non lo conosco... Mica tutti quelli che usano slack sono geni!

----------

## Onip

Dimenticavo, c'è anche un totale di doc. Veramente.

Io sono approdato a gentoo dopo mdk. non tornerei indietro neanche x tutta la nutella del mondo (bhe, forse...   :Wink:  )

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> Ma il Portage lascia in giro "sporcizia"? E che intendi per INSTALLARE QUELLO CHE VUOI ( credo si possa fare anche con Slackware, ma con Ubuntu no! Lo installata di recente ed è partita in quarta...vabbè questa è un'altra storia)?

 

Innanzi tutto c'e' molto piu' software disponibile di ubuntu (anche se aggiungi server a ubuntu, almeno che non metti quello di debian, non avrei tanta roba come su gentoo).  Poi non lascia sporcizia, perche' leva le vecchie versioni dei programmi installati. 

Cmq anche io usavo e qualche volta uso slack. Solo che se devo aggiornarla impazzisco.... Tu pensa ad un slack, solo che con dei tool in piu' ed un ottimo sistema dei pacchetti. La pulizia, la possibilita' di sciegliere e la leggerezza sono le stesse. La velocita' e' anche di piu' (perche' hai un sistema ottimizzato, anche se la slack e' una delle distro compilate come i486 piu' veloce che conosca).

//EDIT: Benvenuto   :Very Happy: 

----------

## C4RD0Z4

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Io ho fatto il passaggio slackware ==> gentoo.
> 
> Ritengo slack davvero ottima, pero' le carenze sono due:
> 
> 1) mancanza di tool decenti per l'aggiornamento dei pacchetti (ok ci sono i vari swaret & co. ma la qualita' dei pacchetti fa schifo -> vedi linuxpackages.net ... )
> ...

 

concordo in pieno il primo punto e aggiungo che  parecchia gente dice "non bisogna usare pacchetti di LinuxPackages", ma poi se domandi quale programma usare per l'aggiornamento rispondono "Swaret", si ma con quali repository? In più il fatto che Slack sia in mano a una sola persona non è una gran cosa. 

Una domanda: che vuol dire metadistribuzione? L'ho sentito dire parecchie volte di Gentoo.

Un' ultima cosa; volevo sapere per quanto riguarda la sicurezza Gentoo come è messa? Non è che installando le ultimissime versioni ci siano dei problemi a riguardo?.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *C4RD0Z4 wrote:*   

> Ma il Portage lascia in giro "sporcizia"?

 

no, automaticamente rimuove i pacchetti vecchi quando ne installi di nuovi , salvo che siano pacchetti slotted [ovvero per i quali portage prevede di poterne mantenerne più versioni [ad ES KDE, GCC,java VM]]  *C4RD0Z4 wrote:*   

> E che intendi per INSTALLARE QUELLO CHE VUOI ( credo si possa fare anche con Slackware, ma con Ubuntu no! Lo installata di recente ed è partita in quarta...vabbè questa è un'altra storia)?

 allora, leggi la doc che trovi sul sito, ti chiarirà moltissimim dubbi. Cmq si su gentoo come standard tutto quello che è nel portage [e che riesci a trovare via http://packages.gentoo.org] lo puoi mettere sulla tua macchina

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *C4RD0Z4 wrote:*   

> Purtroppo per me, lo scripting bash non lo conosco... Mica tutti quelli che usano slack sono geni!

 e chi ha parlato di bash scripting, partivo molto piùterra terra. proprio l'uso normale di una console, con le sue redirezioni dell'output, l'editing via editor da console, sia esso emacs vim o nano.

----------

## C4RD0Z4

 *Onip wrote:*   

> Dimenticavo, c'è anche un totale di doc. Veramente.
> 
> Io sono approdato a gentoo dopo mdk. non tornerei indietro neanche x tutta la nutella del mondo (bhe, forse...   )

 

La documentazione in Slackware non era un problemone, e poi non c'era bisogno di documentazione specifica; c'è una guida, lo Slackware Linux Essential, che spiega i primi rudimenti e poi basta guardare gli How-to generici e uno sta a posto. Beh, in realtà c'è un po' di documentazione specifica soprattutto per quanto riguarda la costruzione a mano dei .tgz. Per quanto riguarda Mandrake ho opinioni pessime su di essa. Non la consiglierei a nessun niubbo: piuttosto restasse a windows!

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> Un' ultima cosa; volevo sapere per quanto riguarda la sicurezza Gentoo come è messa? Non è che installando le ultimissime versioni ci siano dei problemi a riguardo?.

 

No no... anzi... quella volta del casino col kernel 2.4.23 (credo sia stato quello), gentoo era immune grazie alle sue patch per il kernel development-sources. Cmq se percaso non volessi le patch (anche se non avrebbe senso, perche' le patch di gentoo non sono come quelle di redhat), basterebbe mettere la USE="vanilla".

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

>  Per quanto riguarda Mandrake ho opinioni pessime su di essa. Non la consiglierei a nessun niubbo: piuttosto restasse a windows!

 

Beh.. avrei qualcosa da ridire... cmq non flammiamo...

----------

## C4RD0Z4

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

>  *C4RD0Z4 wrote:*   Purtroppo per me, lo scripting bash non lo conosco... Mica tutti quelli che usano slack sono geni! e chi ha parlato di bash scripting, partivo molto piùterra terra. proprio l'uso normale di una console, con le sue redirezioni dell'output, l'editing via editor da console, sia esso emacs vim o nano.

 

devo imparare anche quello...su quell'handbook che dicevi prima c'è qualcosa a riguardo?

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> devo imparare anche quello...su quell'handbook che dicevi prima c'è qualcosa a riguardo?

 

Se vuoi qualcosa di fico guarda qua: http://it.tldp.org/guide/abs/

----------

## C4RD0Z4

volevo sapere una cosa: i sorgenti che si usano per produrre i nuovi pacchetti da dove vengono prelevati? Ma per caso vengono "trattati" da qualcuno? Chessò, magari scrivono dei Makefile standard per tutti i pacchetti in modo che portage sappia calcolare le dipendenze?

----------

## BlueInGreen

Non so se può interessarti la mia esperienza perchè non sono un guru di linux.

Però nei tre mesi precedenti al mio passaggio a miglior vita (leggi gentoo) ho provato anche se a volte senza rompermici troppo la testa diversi sitemi operativi tra cui: mandrake 10, suse 9.1, fedora core 2 (brrr.), knoppix 3.7, debian woody, ubuntu, solaris 10, linspire (ari brrr...) e slackware.

Delle cosiddette distro "facili" quelle che mi hanno soddisfatto di più sono ubunto (basata su debian) e suse 9.1 (su cui ho perso più tempo...ma mi sembrava eccessivamente lenta). Delle difficile la migliore mi è sembrata slackware, che per quasi un mese mi ha fatto pensare di aver trovato la pace di cui avevo bisogno. Non è stato così perchè in realtà continuavo a pensare a gentoo di cui mi avevano perlato stra bene ma che avevo una fifa matta di installare perchè pensavo di non essere all'altezza. Bhé slack è un gran bella distro, ma ogni volta che volevo installare software nuovo dovevo rompermi a lungo per risolvere tutte le dipendenze richieste. E comunque (sicuramente per mia mancanza) mi sembrava vagamente instabile, anche visivamente non sempre le applicazioni lanciate mi partivano e a volte kde faceva qualche capriccio. Niente di che ma mi scocciava a volte dover tornate sull'odiato windows per fare delle stupidaggini.

Gentoo è tutta un altra cosa. E' diventata la mia casa. Il SO con cui faccio tutto ciò di cui ho bisogno e lo faccio meglio. E' stabile (a mio avviso più delle altre che ho provato) e veloce è pulita. E secondo me è anche "facile".

Nel senso che superate le prime difficoltà (a mio avviso in gran parte psicologiche) l'amministrazione quotidiana risulta semplice e anche interessante. E' una ditro che ti insegna molto perchè vedi dove vai a mettere mano. E quindi in caso di pasticci sai dove guardare (almeno in teoria..).

Il manuale rende l'istallazione a portata di tutti (isomma l'ho fatta anche io senza problemi!). Come giustamente dice Cerberos86 è altamente personalizzabile, ma il vero punto forte di questa distro a mio avviso è la quantità e la qualità di documentazione disponibile. C'è una comunità di persone estremamente competenti (fatti un giro su questo forum e te ne accorgerai in fretta) che si fa in quattro per rendere facile la vita a chi come me ancora fatica a camminare con le prorpie gambe. Così in linea di massima se hai buona volontà con gentoo le tue possiilità sono infinite. 

Mi sento di dire che se compilare i sorgenti non è un problema allora gentoo è la migliore distribuzione che ci possa essere: perchè è la ditribuzione fatta su misura per ognuno di noi. Basta mi sto facendo prendere troppo la mano. Comunque provala, non credo tornerai in dietro poi.

 :Razz:   :Razz: 

Tutto questo è rigorosamente IMHO.

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> volevo sapere una cosa: i sorgenti che si usano per produrre i nuovi pacchetti da dove vengono prelevati? Ma per caso vengono "trattati" da qualcuno? Chessò, magari scrivono dei Makefile standard per tutti i pacchetti in modo che portage sappia calcolare le dipendenze?
> 
> 

 

I Sorgenti sono strettamente gli originali. Poi al limite vengono patchati, ma cmq sono sempre originali le fonti. Quindi puoi stare tranquillo.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Allora, quando la provi?  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## C4RD0Z4

 *BlueInGreen wrote:*   

>  Bhé slack è un gran bella distro, ma ogni volta che volevo installare software nuovo dovevo rompermi a lungo per risolvere tutte le dipendenze richieste. 

 

guarda il problema secondo me è un'altro. A me non è mai capitato di dover scervellarmi per risolvere tutte ste fantomatiche dipendenze.Casomai mi sono trovato spiazzato quando volevo fare i tgz secondo i canoni di Slack. A primo impatto pensavo che non era troppo difficile, ed ero assolutamente d'accordo nel seguire queste direttive "stadard" per creare i pacchetti. Il problema grande è che non c'è nessuno che dice alla gente di fare i Makefile in un modo standard. Mi spego: in Slack i binari vanno sotto /usr/bin le librerie sotto /usr/lib, ecc..., e capitava che nel Makefile non ci fosse traccia di un modo per configurare questa cosa. Ovviamente moltissimi sorgenti sono fatti in modo da rispettare determinate convenzioni e permettermi a me di creare uno script che mi permettesse di creare il pacchetto senza inghippi. Ma se ogni volta devo studiarmi i Makefile per poter costruire un pacchetto secondo gli standard...capite che è un' impresa ardua. Oppure vedetela in un altro modo: sono pigro!

----------

## C4RD0Z4

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Allora, quando la provi?  

 

se continuate così stasera stessa!.. Purtroppo non ho i cd per masterizzare le iso.

----------

## C4RD0Z4

sapete che Gentoo è la distro che hanno installato nel laboratorio di Grid Computing nella mia Uni?

----------

## Sasdo

beh prima di approdare a gentoo ho provato debian e mandrake.

Con Gentoo ho trovato molte cose che in quelle 2 distro mancano:

- semplicità (basta leggere il manuale che è spiegato passo passo)

- è una distro molto razionale: ottima gestione degli script d'avvio, ottima gestione dei pacchetti e relative dipendenze

- c'è un sacco di documentazione in giro

- hai pochi tool ma fatti bene: emerge e quelli di gentoolkit. (a differenza di debian che ha mille tool per installare, mille per cancellare...)

beh... da quando l'ho provata (e ormai è un anno!) non mi è mai neanche passato per la testa di cambiare!

----------

## shev

 *C4RD0Z4 wrote:*   

> sapete che Gentoo è la distro che hanno installato nel laboratorio di Grid Computing nella mia Uni?

 

Se non ci dici che università fai sarà dura che possiamo anche solo immaginarlo  :Wink: 

Benvenuto tra noi, passa a gentoo e non farti molti problemi: gentoo è come un diamante, è per sempre  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

premetto che questo è il primo post che scrivo senza fare una domanda su gentoo (o forse il secondo..)............... perchè questo è importante? perchè anche io arrivo da distro facili, sopratutto suse... il pc non lo uso per giocare, ma ci lavoro ogni giorno, tutto il mio ufficio lavora con gentoo, e nessuno è esperto di informatica..... 

ho provato più volte ad installarla... la prima volta oltre un anno fa, e ogni volta mi ero arreso.... questa volta, l'ho installata a fine ottobre... e tuttora la sto usando, e ogni giorno perfezionando un pò..

qual'è il trucco per finire l'installazione? per non sbagliare le configurazioni? io mi scrivo tutto... mi son fatto una "manuale gentoo passo-passo" con le miei impostazioni... sono 150 passi circa... ma ogni volta che metto a posto qualcosa lo correggo... così se devo installare una gentoo in più,  oppure sbaglio qualcosa, ho *tutti* i passi necessari per riavviare il pc e rimetterlo in carreggiata...

e poi.... il forum è la vera forza di questa distro!!

 :Cool: 

----------

## C4RD0Z4

allora dove devo andare per scaricare le iso dei cd??? E sopratutto cosa devo scaricare?

----------

## shev

 *C4RD0Z4 wrote:*   

> allora dove devo andare per scaricare le iso dei cd??? E sopratutto cosa devo scaricare?

 

Il punto di partenza è gentoo.org: nella pagina "Get Gentoo" (sarà casuale come nome?  :Wink:  ) trovi una lista di modi e mirror per avere i tuoi bei cd. Sul "cosa scaricare", direi che una lettura della prima parte dell'handbook (che trovi su gentoo.org, sezione documentazione... azz, davvero geniali questi di gentoo a dare nomi ai link  :Razz: ) potrebbe chiarirti parecchi dubbi.

Mi raccomando, leggi sempre e senza farti scrupoli la documentazione di gentoo: è tanta, copre moltissimi argomenti e spesso risponde a domande che possono sorgere in chi si avvicina a gentoo o linux per la prima volta. In seconda battuta, c'è sempre (oltre a google  :Twisted Evil: ) questo forum: se non trovi una risposta valida nei vecchi topic tramite la funzione ricerca, allora chiedi pure e saremo ben felici di darti una mano.

Buon divertimento!

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

semplicemente:  GENTOO ROX  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Cerberos86

ave Shev.... straquoto in pieno... riassumendo:

```

- leggi l'handbook (almeno la prima parte) su gentoo.org (volendo anche genttoo.it);

-scarica la versione che hai scelto (stage 1/2/3) in base ad una ATTENTA lettura dell'handbook

-comincia l'avventura....live cd e via! (tieni un altro pc o una partizione avviabile e funzionenate,potrebbe servirti...)

-in caso di problemi segui questa scaletta:

-prova a risolvere da solo il problema, leggendo anche i manuali installati (comando man :wink:)

-fai una ricerca sul forum (questo !)

-fai una ricerca, anche due, su google

-se nn riesci con NESSUNA delle soluzioni precedenti, aggiungi un post (magari leggi le linee guida in sticky)

```

Cmq nn ti preoccupare, gli eventuali problemi che troverai nell'installazione sono già stati abbondantemente risolti e discussi in questo forum....   :Wink: 

Good luck!

----------

## n3m0

A parte le user-friendly, ho usato Slack (6 mesi) e Debian (2 anni) anche.

Sono su Gentoo da un anno.

Gentoo: non c'è paragone, assolutamente.

----------

## oRDeX

Io qualche anno fa le ho girate tutte..ma proprio tutte!!! Quando mi fecero conoscere Gentoo..chissa perchè dissi stop ai giri   :Laughing: 

----------

## nick_spacca

 *C4RD0Z4 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> guarda il problema secondo me è un'altro. A me non è mai capitato di dover scervellarmi per risolvere tutte ste fantomatiche dipendenze.Casomai mi sono trovato spiazzato quando volevo fare i tgz secondo i canoni di Slack. A primo impatto pensavo che non era troppo difficile, ed ero assolutamente d'accordo nel seguire queste direttive "stadard" per creare i pacchetti. Il problema grande è che non c'è nessuno che dice alla gente di fare i Makefile in un modo standard. Mi spego: in Slack i binari vanno sotto /usr/bin le librerie sotto /usr/lib, ecc..., e capitava che nel Makefile non ci fosse traccia di un modo per configurare questa cosa. Ovviamente moltissimi sorgenti sono fatti in modo da rispettare determinate convenzioni e permettermi a me di creare uno script che mi permettesse di creare il pacchetto senza inghippi. Ma se ogni volta devo studiarmi i Makefile per poter costruire un pacchetto secondo gli standard...capite che è un' impresa ardua. Oppure vedetela in un altro modo: sono pigro!

 

Innanzitutto BENVENUTO in Gentoo (a questo punto avrai gia' installato la tua nuova gentoo-box   :Cool:  )...non potrai che trovarti benissimo in questa comunita'....

[OT]

Pero' pero'....io ho usato ed uso tuttora anche Slack e non ho mai trovato questi problemi...se ti interessasse ancora prova checkinstall.....ALTRIMENTI RIMANI IN GENTOO E NON TE NE PENTIRAI....  :Wink: 

[/OT]

----------

## jesus_was_rasta

Benvenuto!

Uso Linux e Gentoo dal settembre scorso. Più volte m'ero avvicinato al pinguino, ma mai nessuna distro mi aveva convinto a cominciare ad usarlo sul serio; MDK, Debian, SuSE, Knoppix, ... Ne ho provate a decine (avrò collezionato una 50ina di iso in 2 anni, senza contare i cd delle riviste). Ad oggi, dopo 4 mesi di Linux utilizzato nei week-end (dannato lavoro!  :Razz:  ) sono qui a scrivere su questo forum con una Gentoo Box funzionante "fatta da me". Ok, ho ancora molto da fare e da imparare, ma in questi pochi mesi ho fatto passi da gigante. "Gentoo è didattica", mi disse Coda al G-Day (ciao Coda!  :Smile:  ) ed aveva perfettamente ragione; ti conduce per mano durante l'installazione mostrandoti tutte le tappe necessarie al setup minimale di una linux-box; impari a partizionare i dischi, a configurare la rete, a compilare il kernel, e ci trovi anche gusto! Gentoo ti obbliga ad imparare, non hai scampo!  :Wink: 

Lasciando stare quindi tutte le bellissime sue caratteristiche di flessibilità, facilità d'aggiornamento, possibilità di ottimizzazione, Portage, portabilità su diversi OSs, il logo, Larry The Cow, il colore lilla del cd di installazione, etc...  :Smile:  ; lasciando stare quel branco di gechi che gira da queste parti sempre con la volontà di darti una mano  :Laughing:  (oh, è ironico: capito? W i Gechi!)   :Wink: 

Io mi sento di consigliarla proprio perchè impari un sacco, perchè alla fine ti accorgi che la shell non è puro retaggio arcaico per hacker nostalgici ma è proprio comoda e potentissima; non perdi tempo ad imparare come risolvere a mano delle dipendenze o a cercare di capire perchè il pacchettino XY di 100kb necessita di 26 pacchettoni da 25.678MB per essere installato; il tempo lo impieghi a leggerti man pages e a modificare files di config a mano,  a ricompilarti il kernel in 12 modalità differenti, insomma in attività "costruttive" e di supporto alla tua crescita professionale in ambito GNU/Linux.

Basta, altrimenti mi scatta il flusso di coscienza!  :Wink: 

Comunque potrei dirti anche che fa schifo, tanto se sei una persona intelligente la proveresti lo stesso e te ne accorgeresti da solo di quanto vale! 

 :Very Happy: 

Ciao, Jesus

----------

## C4RD0Z4

...ci siamo quasi... Tra un po' esco a comprare i cd. Volevo solo chiedervo come mai è possibile che persone che hanno fatto il passaggio inverso Gentoo-->Slack affermano che l'ultima è la migliore? 

Un'altra cosa: anche Slackware è molto didattica.

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

non è bello ciò che è bello ma è bello ciò che piace...

magari anche a te non piacerà gentoo.. mica è obbligatorio! 

L'importante è provare!  mica ti trovi *gentoo preinstallata nel computer nuovo*.....

----------

## Sasdo

 *C4RD0Z4 wrote:*   

> ...ci siamo quasi... Tra un po' esco a comprare i cd. Volevo solo chiedervo come mai è possibile che persone che hanno fatto il passaggio inverso Gentoo-->Slack affermano che l'ultima è la migliore? 
> 
> 

 

Beh ognuno ha i suoi gusti...

...non ho mai provato slackware, e non credo la proverò mai....

..però non è che Gentoo è la distro DEFINITIVA.... ognuno ha esigenze e gusti diversi per cui gli può piacere di più anche la Mandrake...

il fatto che siano pochi quelli che da Gentoo passano ad un'altra distro dimostra che Gentoo è un'ottima distro ma non necessariamente la migliore...

...tutto imho.. ovviamente =)

----------

## iridium103

 *Sasdo wrote:*   

>  *C4RD0Z4 wrote:*   ...ci siamo quasi... Tra un po' esco a comprare i cd. Volevo solo chiedervo come mai è possibile che persone che hanno fatto il passaggio inverso Gentoo-->Slack affermano che l'ultima è la migliore? 
> 
>  
> 
> Beh ognuno ha i suoi gusti...
> ...

 

mi hai tolto le parole dalla bocca  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 

e come dice Shev, Gentoo è per sempre.. (ovviamente IMHO, i gusti sono veramente gusti  :Wink:  )

----------

## CLod

decisamente voto 10

solamente che richiede un pò di tempo per una configurazione iniziale ottimale

cmq rispetto a mandrake e red hat che usavo prima mi trovo deciamente meglio

----------

## jesus_was_rasta

 *C4RD0Z4 wrote:*   

> Un'altra cosa: anche Slackware è molto didattica.

 

Verissimo!

Un vecchi adagio diceva "Se impari ad utilizzare Slackware, saprai utilizzare Linux, se impari ad utilizzare Red Hat, saprai usare Red Hat" (non mi ricordo chi lo diessse ne dove lo lessi...  :Embarassed:  )

Purtroppo per Slack però ho conosciuto prima Gentoo....

Chissà, magari per sfizio un giorno la installerò...

Ancora mi manca nel mio bagaglio!   :Wink: 

Ciao!

----------

## xchris

Visto che tutti bene o male ti hanno raccontato i pregi di gentoo ti elenco i difetti o quelli che mi sembrano tali:

- tempi lunghi di compilazione (se devi mettere kde nuovo e' meglio farsi un giro)

- gestione approssimativa nella rimozione delle dipendenze non + utilizzate (gentoo si sporca in fretta...se installi e disinstalli)

- archittettura stable spesso non molto stable (spesso gli ebuild sono marcati stable quando non lo sono molto.... in questo campo Debian e' decisamente meglio).Una debian stable e' vetusta ma e' stable....una gentoo stable e' nuova ma molto meno stable.

- gestione del portage non proprio semplicissima.Esistono n-file per la gestione corretta di portage e non sempre e' banale l'utilizzo. (questo e' il prezzo da pagare per la grande flessibilita' di gentoo)

A parte questo devi sapere che sono un grande fan di gentoo e che mai la lascerei..

Ma proprio per queste considerazioni quando devo costruire dei firewall per i miei clienti rivolgo le mie attenzioni a Debian,mentre per altri tipi di server preferisco Gentoo.

Alcuni di questi difetti saranno comunque eliminati/ridotti nelle future versioni di portage!

ciao

----------

## mserri

mi sono avvicinato pure io da pochi giorni a gentoo, per due motivi: voglia di provarla (le ho fatte quasi tutte: red-hat, SOL, fedora, debian e mdk) e imminente esame di S.O. all'univ., ma penso proprio che non la cambierò più. La gestione è fantastica, ma sopratutto c'è una cosa molto preziosa: la communità gentoo (e sopratutto quella italiana) fornisce una miriade di informazioni utilissime per configurare al meglio gentoo.

Se non hai ancora scaricato gentoo, in edicola c'è una rivista che la mette a disposizione in due CD ma non ricordo qual'è.

Martino.

PS: approfitto dell'occasione per salutare i membri del forum, questo è il mio primo post  :Very Happy: 

----------

## lavish

 *mserri wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PS: approfitto dell'occasione per salutare i membri del forum, questo è il mio primo post 

 

Benvenuto! Sono contento che gentoo ti abbia colpito  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Lestaat

Uso Linux da Novembre e come la maggior parte di quelli che conosco ho cominciato con Debian (anzi Knoppix per essere precisi).

Un mese fa o poco più a causa di un tran casotto combinato con la mia lan casalinga e avendo voglia di imparare un po' più da vicino linux ho provato Gentoo su consiglio di un amico che me l'aveva presentata come "ostica" anche s emeno di slack.

Bene, lungi dall'essere un esperto ora mi rirtrovo un sacco di amici che ancora usano Debian che mi chiedono consigli sull'uso di linux.

Questo uno dei maggiori pregi di Gentoo: si impara davvero velocemente e da vicino a conoscere il sistema Linux. Forse con la Slack sarebbe ancora meglio ma sicuramente più ostico.

La documentazione è davvero completa e utile, il forum...beh...lo vedi da te    :Laughing:   , le ottimizzazioni offerte da vari tipi di patch e soprattutto dalla compilazione di tutto quello che installi è davvero notevole.

I difetti sono quelli già detti da xchris ma secondo me sono decisamente sottovalutabili e anzi ti invogliano ancora di più a partecipare a discussioni per cercare di capire meglio come funziona il tutto.

Nota del tutto personale:

la facilità con la quale si riescono ad istallare software un po' particolari e magari ancora in sviluppo rende Gentoo ancora più affascinante.

----------

## Sasdo

 *xchris wrote:*   

> - gestione del portage non proprio semplicissima.Esistono n-file per la gestione corretta di portage e non sempre e' banale l'utilizzo. (questo e' il prezzo da pagare per la grande flessibilita' di gentoo)

 

Boh... forse era così... adesso è già stato fatto un passo avanti mettendo i files in /etc/portage

... prima o poi spero che vadano a finire tutti lì compresi world &co..

----------

## xchris

si cmq non e' banale la cosa...

spesso un utilizzo non proprio consapevole (e non si puo' pretendere che tutti siano dei developer) di questi file provoca situazioni imbarazzanti ,al limite della realta'  :Very Happy:   :Laughing: 

Ho cmq detto che questo e' il prezzo da pagare per l'infinita flessibilita' di gentoo.Non dico che si potrebbe migliorare questo aspetto...dico che non e' sempre banale la questione.

ciao

----------

## Cerberos86

 *mserri wrote:*   

> PS: approfitto dell'occasione per salutare i membri del forum, questo è il mio primo post 

 

benvenuto!!!!   :Wink: 

----------

## DiMar

Ciao,

anch'io come te sono passato da  Slackware a Gentoo (stanotte!   :Cool:  ) ...

Ho deciso di cambiare distro per la difficoltà di aggiornamento della Slack, e per la centralizzazione del suo mantenimento: Pat è in gamba ma è una persona sola, se dovesse abbandonare il progetto (e lo abbiamo temuto per qualche settimana, in seguito ai suoi problemi di salute!), sarebbero guai!

Non posso che confermare le impressioni e i commenti degli altri:

- Grande pulizia: le cose stanno dove ti aspetti di trovarle.

- Emerge: per me che sono abituato al ./compile; make; checkinstall, ha del miracoloso!

- Kg di documentazione e una comunità iperattiva...  :Smile:  : anche di questo Slack avrebbe, imho, molto bisogno!

Ciao!!!!

----------

## xchris

ben 2 nuove entry ...

benvenuti  :Smile: 

----------

## Cerberos86

@Dimar

Benvenuto!!!

[trash]Questo è diventato il topic degli emigranti da slack !   :Shocked:   :Laughing:  [/trash]

[OT]se andiamo avanti così da qui a poco il forum comincia proprio a starci stretto...altro che sottocategorie!   :Wink:  [/OT]

----------

## wildancer

Ho convertito anche io ieri notte uno slakwereiano ma non capisco bene perché dal dire che slack era buona perché no frills, s'è ritrovato a dirmi "Ma come, non c'è vi?!?!" e soprattutto "Ma come fà sta distro ad essere così facile eppure così chiara? le cose trasparenti per definizione non dovrebbero essere laboriose?!?!" era lo stesso che diceva che gentoo compilando "Spreca tempo macchina guadagnato con l'ottimizzazione"(Che vorrà dire poi...) che ieri sera mi diceva "Fantastico, uso links2, sto su irc e ricevo email mentre portage compila, e non me ne accorgo nemmeno!" bah, slack ha piu di un problema... e poi risolvere i problemi di portage (io direi meglio incompletezze, IMHO...) che ha indicato xchris non è difficile, soprattutto se esiste gente che scrive ottimi script... Come per esempio xchris  :Smile:   :Laughing:   (Dai un'occhio a unclepine!!!) 

P.S. Xchris, credo che appena avrai un momento dovrò romperti un po, vorrei capire bene come si usa e ho qualche dubbio!   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *xchris wrote:*   

> - tempi lunghi di compilazione (se devi mettere kde nuovo e' meglio farsi un giro)

 

E su questo ci si può fare poco... lo considero un male necessario  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> - gestione approssimativa nella rimozione delle dipendenze non + utilizzate (gentoo si sporca in fretta...se installi e disinstalli)

 

Questo invece è già stato risolto da xchris con il suo ottimo tool unclepine  :Wink:   :Very Happy: 

Speriamo che in futuro lo incorporino direttamente in portage  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> - archittettura stable spesso non molto stable (spesso gli ebuild sono marcati stable quando non lo sono molto.... in questo campo Debian e' decisamente meglio).Una debian stable e' vetusta ma e' stable....una gentoo stable e' nuova ma molto meno stable.

 

Debian fa della stabilità una bandiera, gentoo è sicuramente più lassista... comunque non ho mai avuto problemi di stabilità eccessivi (solo saltuariamente ebuild scritti male, che di solito vengono corretti in giornata)

 *Quote:*   

> - gestione del portage non proprio semplicissima.Esistono n-file per la gestione corretta di portage e non sempre e' banale l'utilizzo. (questo e' il prezzo da pagare per la grande flessibilita' di gentoo)

 

Questo è verissimo! Più imparo a gestire gentoo e più mi accorgo di tante finezze di portage che non sfruttavo, oppure utilizzavo in modo scorretto (spesso incasinando il sistema  :Wink: )

Devo dire comunque che quella da cui scrivo è la mia prima installazione gentoo, ancora operativa, funzionante e performante come (e di più) il primo giorno che l'ho installata... certo sono stato aiutato da unclepine  :Wink:   :Very Happy: 

Prima è stato chiesto cosa fosse una meta-distribuzione e mi pare (ma potrei sbagliarmi) che nessuno abbia risposto esaurientemente... provo a dare io una risposta  :Smile: 

L'installazione di gentoo è un processo concettualmente molto semplice: ti scarichi un tar.gz che contiene l'albero delle directory e i programmi di base (emerge), fai emerge system che ti installa i programmi minimi per far girare una distribuzione GNU/Linux ed è fatta....in pratica è quanto di più vicino ad una Linux from Scratch che tu possa trovare a giro... non è una vera distribuzione... Gentoo in pratica consiste solo del portage (ovvero di un sistema "automatizzato" per gestire l'installazione dei programmi) e basta!

Per questo è una delle (meta)distribuzioni più versatili e personalizzabili che ci sia  :Very Happy: 

Slack al contrario è una distribuzione vera e propria, viene aggiornata e mantenuta come le distribuzioni classiche (a "versioni") e ne presenta tutti i limiti e le debolezze

Per un breve periodo ho provato anche io Slackware, e probabilmente se mai fossi costretto ad abbandonare Gentoo migrerei verso tale distribuzione... solo che la prima cosa che installerei è emerde!  :Razz:  !! Il porting di portage per slack   :Wink:   :Laughing: 

----------

## xchris

stiamo parlando della distro nuda e cruda.

Unclepine e' un tentativo non perfetto per tappare il buco ma la verita' e' che servirebbe qualcosa di nativo!

ciao

----------

## mouser

Prima di tutto do' il benvenuto ai due nuovi arrivi con il mio classico saluto:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Welcome to the real community 
> 
> 

 

Ma torniamo al problema originario!

Ho lavorato per circa 4 anni su slackware, prima di passare a gentoo. Mi sono sempre trovato benissimo: pulita, con uno schema ben preciso, assogettabile al controllo dell'utente ed altro. Ora come ora, per una persona che deve installare ed utilizzare per la prima volta linux da sola, consiglio ancora slackware (anche se preferisco dire "Dai, te lo installo io gentoo, portami il picci.."  :Laughing:  )

In ogni caso, gentoo ha le stesse qualita' di slackware, ma con una marcia in piu'.... Come e' risaputo, il limite di slackware si ha quando si deve aggiornare il sistema: o si utilizzano i pkgtool (che effettivamente fanno il loro dovere, ma un po' come gli piace a loro), oppure programmi esterni che ti gestiscono un simil-portage (e comunque mi sembra che sulle dipendenze si possa installare un velo peloso.... ehm pietoso  :Laughing:  ).

Gentoo no, ha portage, e' perfettamente radicato nel sistema, ne fa parte, ed esegue il suo lavoro in maniera eccelsa: 

Vuoi installare un precompilato dal cd dei packages (perche' e' grosso e la connessione molto veloce)? Usi portage.

Vuoi installare un precompilato scaricandolo dalla rete??? Usi portage.

Vuoi cercare un programma, scaricarlo, e compilarlo ottimizzato per girare sul tuo pc? Sempre portage.

[pubblicita'_progresso mode]

Portage: la soluzione a tutto! Cerca, scarica, compila, installa automaticamente il software che tu vuoi!

Portage: perche' gentoo vale!

[/pubblicita'_progresso mode]

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

A parte gli scherzi. Puoi installare un programma, ma prima farti dare una lista di tutte le dipendenze da installare, o da aggiornare. Premi yes e fa tutto lui! Puoi con un solo comando aggiornare *tutto* il sistema alle ultime versioni disponibili; se ti piace avere un sistema "di test" con il software ancora in fase preliminare, basta che quale software utilizzare in quel modo... non e' necessario tutto il sistema instabile, per provare un software instabile.

E poi, ultimo ma non ultimo, la documentazione!!!!! Mi sono sempre stupito, e continuo a stupirmi, di quanta documentazione ci sia per gentoo! Risorse specializzate, piu' siti di riferimento in diverse lingue, persone che sono pronte a dare una mano, UNO SPLENDIDO FORUM, tantissime cose.

Passate a gentoo, non ve ne pentirete.......

W GENTOO  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

Vuoi installare

----------

## Lestaat

 *mouser wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Passate a gentoo, non ve ne pentirete.......
> 
> W GENTOO   
> ...

 

Se non fosse un opensource direi che ti pagano!!! lol

Cmq sono daccordo in toto!!

----------

## C4RD0Z4

 *mouser wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Passate a gentoo, non ve ne pentirete.......
> 
> W GENTOO   
> ...

 

tra tutta la "pubblicità" che è stata fatta, questa è senz'altro la migliore (senza togliere nulla alle altre  :Smile:  ). Scherzi a parte ero già convinto di passare a Gentoo, ma dopo aver sentito l'opinione di una persona che ne sa molto più di me su Slack sono ancora più convinto. Era esattamente quello che avrei voluto sentirmi dire .

Anch'io consiglierei a chi si avvicina per la prima volta a linux la Slack ( lasciando perdere le varie Mandrake & Co, ma non voglio scatenare guerre di religione).

Edit gutter: quotiamo con umanità

----------

## Cazzantonio

Io alla gente che si avvicina a linux invece installo sempre questa

http://www.mepis.org/

E' una debian-based ma molto più facile da installare e parte da livecd... è un po' la vidalinux di debian...

Certo che prima ci provo sempre ad installargli gentoo   :Wink: , ma molti si arrendon di fronte ai tempi di compilazione   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Sasdo

 *mouser wrote:*   

> Vuoi installare un precompilato scaricandolo dalla rete??? Usi portage.

 

ehm... come questo?

----------

## jikko

```

#emerge -k nomepkg

```

----------

## Sasdo

 *jikko wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> #emerge -k nomepkg
> ...

 

eh no... questo funziona solo se hai già i precompilati in /usr/portage/packages

a meno che non abbiano cambiato qualcosa....

...mouser diceva "da rete", ora, se per "rete" intendeva una rete locale dove magari uno ha una cartella in condivisione con i binari dentro, ochei, altrimenti per installare dei precompilati per quanto ne so io bisogna aspettare binmerge di benve...

----------

## mouser

Scusa, ma non era

```

# emerge -usepkg nomepkg

```

Mi sembra che questo vada a scaricare dalla rete il pacchetto.....

O magari mi sbaglio....... in tal caso chiedo venia   :Embarassed: 

Sto camminando in ginocchio per casa, dopo aver debitamente sparso ovunque ceci secchi  :Laughing: 

Ciriciao (e nel caso sorry)

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

teoricamente lui cerca un pacchetto binario, solo che il pacchetto binario, almeno che tu non abbia provveduto a crearlo in una precedente compilazione, non esiste!

Esistono pochi programmi in portage per cui è prevista una versione precompilata, tra cui openoffice-bin, mozilla-bin, firefox-bin e thunderbird-bin (e per fortuna, visto che la compilazione di openoffice richiede sette ore su un athlon 2500), tuttavia sono proprio pacchetti differenti (devi dare emerge openoffice-bin, non emerge -k openoffice)

In altri termini: tutto in portage è pronto per l'utilizzo dei pacchetti precompilati, solo che tali pacchetti non ci sono e probabilmente non ci saranno nemmeno in futuro

Inoltre la storia dei precompilati si scontra violentemente con le USE flags, nel senso che il precompilato sarà stato fatto con certe use, che a te potrebbero andare bene o meno.

E' anche uno dei problemi principali del progetto di binmenrge mi pare (almeno al punto della discussione a cui ero rimasto io)

Se vuoi la libertà di configurazione che ti concede gentoo non puoi usare i binari, alternativamente devi rinunciare a qualcosa, ovvero le use

----------

## Sasdo

dal man di emerge:

```

--usepkg (-k)

              Tells  emerge  to  use binary packages (from $PKGDIR) if they are available,

              thus possibly avoiding some time-consuming compiles.  This option is  useful

              for CD installs; you can export PKGDIR=/mnt/cdrom/packages and then use this

              option to have emerge "pull" binary packages from the CD in order to satisfy

              dependencies.

```

 *mouser wrote:*   

> Sto camminando in ginocchio per casa, dopo aver debitamente sparso ovunque ceci secchi 

 

sostituirei i ceci con puntine da disegno  :Mr. Green: 

scherzo... ti perdono =)

----------

## mouser

Chiedo ancora venia  :Embarassed: 

Solo che ho visto, quando avevo solo la combinazione di livecd+packagecd che quando davo

```

# PKGDIR="/mnt/cd_dvd" emerge -usepkg xorg

```

cercava di scaricare il paccketto da internet.

Allora, dopo varie testate al mio fedele muro (lo stesso tartassato durante la crociata contro gli ati-drivers  :Laughing:  ), ho scoperto di provare a dare

```

# PKGDIR="/mnt/cd_dvd" emerge -usepkgonly xorg

```

e tutto e' andato a buon fine.

Quindi credevo fosse cosi.... scussate!

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Inoltre la storia dei precompilati si scontra violentemente con le USE flags, nel senso che il precompilato sarà stato fatto con certe use, che a te potrebbero andare bene o meno. 
> 
> E' anche uno dei problemi principali del progetto di binmenrge mi pare (almeno al punto della discussione a cui ero rimasto io) 
> ...

 

Hai pienamente ragione!!!!  :Very Happy:  Infatti io prima ho detto che se uno vuole puo' farlo, non deve. Alla fine il punto di forza di gentoo e' che hai completa liberta' su ogni cosa tu voglia fare, ed e' questo uno dei motivi principali che mi fa apprezzare questa *fantastica* distro.

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## funkoolow

Mi inserisco una frazione di sec solo per portare avanti il mio caso. Sono un totale niubbone con linux, non ho mai avuto a che fare con distro prima di provare questa gentoo e il numero dei miei posts la dice lunga in merito. Nonostante tutto, sono convinto che si tratti di un OS assolutamente ineguagliabile. Si aggiorna con una comodità senza eguali e la community in effetti è sempre accesa e pulsante, sia sul forum che su irc. Che altro può servire?  :Cool: 

ho detto la mia!

----------

## Cazzantonio

@funkoolow

beh, si, solo che Linux è un OS molto variegato... non tutte le distribuzioni sono così semplici da aggiornare, alcune hanno diversi pregi e diversi difetti...

Anche se chiaramente apprezzo gentoo molto più di tante altre distribuzioni ti consiglio comunque di provarne diverse   :Wink:   solo in questo modo ti potrai rendere conto del valore di gentoo   :Very Happy: 

Comunque complimenti! Iniziare con linux partendo da gentoo non deve essere banale (non penso sia una distro difficilissima, del resto non si può nascondere che presenta alcuni ostacoli iniziali che possono risultare ostici a chi viene da sistemi operativi diversi o più "user friendly")

----------

## jikko

sorry anche per la mia ostiata

----------

## Superchicken

IMVHO, iniziare da gentoo e' bellissimo!

Io avevo usato poco e niente linux anni fa (la mia conoscenza arrivava ai comandi basilari: cp, mv,rm,ls,ps,pico,pine,vi) poi ho dovuto usare winzozz e ho sofferto, sognando una distro facilmente configurabile.

Appena ho avuto modo di installare quello che volevo mi sono gettato su gentoo, in gran parte x merito della chiarezza del manuale.

Finalmente ho incominciato a sapere (piu' o meno) quello che stavo facendo e quello che serviva al mio computer per lavorare. Gentoo mi ha fatto imparare moltissime cose. Ho sofferto un po' all'inizio, ma dopo i primi due giorni passati a capire come completare l'installazione sono stato felicissimo della mia scelta.

Francamente non capisco chi parla di "perdere tempo a compilare" quando il computer compila mentre io sto lavorando tranquillamente, e che il tempo al limite lo GUADAGNO, visto che non devo perderlo a cercare siti da cui scaricare i pacchetti e le istruzioni per installarli.

Il tempo di compilazione aumenta solo il tempo che devi aspettare prima di poter utilizzare il programma, ma se sei davvero di corsa puoi sempre installarti il software come x ogni altra distro e lavorarci tranquillamente. Portage e' un qualcosa di piu', non toglie nulla!

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *Superchicken wrote:*   

> Francamente non capisco chi parla di "perdere tempo a compilare" quando il computer compila mentre io sto lavorando tranquillamente, e che il tempo al limite lo GUADAGNO

 

beh... in un certo senso hai ragione, d'altra parte esistono distribuzioni, come per esempio Debian, che ti consentono di scaricare i pacchetti in modo simile e non ti fanno perdere ore ad installare (una Debian la tiri su in un'oretta con tanto di configurazione).

Il fatto è che portage mi piace, che omunque considero un sacrificio accettbile il patire i tempi di compilazione rispetto a tutti gli altri vantaggi derivati da portage.... però che i tempi di compilazione lunghi siano uno svantaggio è un dato di fatto no?  :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> [CUT].... però che i tempi di compilazione lunghi siano uno svantaggio è un dato di fatto no? 

 

Se si sfruttasse il tempo di compilazione per leggersi un buon libro o "uscire" non e' detto che siano svantaggi... tornando alla realta', con gentoo si "spippola" che e' un piacere  :Razz: 

----------

## C4RD0Z4

un aiutino: dove trovo i pacchetti di gentoo da scaricare manualmente, con le relative dipendenze? Voglio installarlo senza rete, perchè ho un modem usb, e allo stesso tempo pertire dallo stage1. Sto seguendo la guida ai metodi di installazione alternativi.

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Se si sfruttasse il tempo di compilazione per leggersi un buon libro o "uscire" non e' detto che siano svantaggi...

 

Io utilizzo i tempi di compilazione per dormire   :Mr. Green:  (in questo caso lo svantaggio è che comunque un computer acceso a compilare consuma corrente elettrica....)

@C4RD0Z4

qualcuno tempo fa aveva creato uno script per generare una lista di sorgenti da dare poi in pasto a wget... una ricerca sul forum italiano ti può aiutare a trovarlo (magari è tra i post utilissimi....)

comunque i sorgenti li scarichi ovviamente da un mirror di gentoo (la cui lista trovi sul sito ufficiale)

----------

## DiMar

Intanto ringrazio tutti per il benvenuto!  :Smile: 

Devo dire che dopo una settimana di utilizzo sono più che soddisfatto: qualche  incertezza con l'uso di portage, ma nulla che una ricerca nel forum non abbia risolto!  :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

@DiMar: questo dimostra che questo forum è davvero un utile strumento nelle mani degli utenti  :Wink: 

----------

## Superchicken

Avere qualche incertezza iniziale nell'uso di Portage penso sia normale.... servirebbe una bella guida su come settearselo, e una su come utilizzare al meglio dispatch-conf. Oppure servirebbe quel grano di sale necessario a cercarsele sui forum!!!

.....io l'ho fatto solo ieri, dopo nove mesi!   :Rolling Eyes:   :Embarassed: 

NON fare come me, vatti a  vedere la guida su come usare Portage e qualche indicazione su dispatch-conf e... benvenuto!!!  :Wink: 

----------

## gatiba

La migliore distribuzione Linux è una sola: WINDOWS  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Ok ragazzi scherzavo, su... Ehi che fate?.... Lasciatemi dai!... Oddio, cos'è quello??? .... AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!+

[sbraaaa] <-- [tipico suono di ascia berseker che si abbatte su un cranio]

----------

## Superchicken

 *Quote:*   

> La migliore distribuzione Linux è una sola: WINDOWS 

 

Assolutamente vero!!!

Nulla ti fa apprezzare la bellezza di Linux quanto l'uso di Winzozz!!!

Io mi sono messo Fluxbox per non dover piu' vedere icone!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## C4RD0Z4

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

>  *lavish wrote:*   Se si sfruttasse il tempo di compilazione per leggersi un buon libro o "uscire" non e' detto che siano svantaggi... 
> 
> Io utilizzo i tempi di compilazione per dormire   (in questo caso lo svantaggio è che comunque un computer acceso a compilare consuma corrente elettrica....)
> 
> @C4RD0Z4
> ...

 

ho risolto utilizzando il modem che avevo prima sul mio portatile con su la Slack, seguendo alla lettera un how-to sulla installazione a partire dallo stage1 senza supporto di rete.. Ho scaricato i file necessari circa 180MB di pacchetti base, e tra un po' parto con il bootstrap. Piccolo dubbio amletico: cosa devo abilitare nella variabile USE??? Un ' altra domandina: dopo il chroot, ho bisogno di aggiornare portage? Penso di no, dato che ho scaricato l'ultima versione e l'ho messa nel cd con i pacchetti di cui parlavo qualche riga fa... Comunque ho provato a dare un emerge --sync e mi diceva che non riusciva a connettersi. Non è che ho incasinato Portage??? Per favore ho bisogno di un aiutino  :Embarassed: 

----------

## calvizia

Parlano di noi.... 

http://www.wintricks.com/news1/article.php?ID=3595

----------

